
Dyson could become next Tesla with its electric car, says expert - agd
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/may/11/dysons-electric-car-development-could-become-the-next-tesla
======
okket
Or the next Clive Sinclair

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_C5](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_C5)

